# Is the National Registry Paramedic Hard?



## itzfrank (Oct 4, 2009)

I came looking for this answer well before I went through the process. I asked around a lot. I'm just posting my experience, to help anyone that may benefit. 

I took the written a couple of weeks ago. It was entry level paramedic knowledge. You have nothing to worry about if you read your books and paid attention in class. This test was easier than the Illinois state paramedic test in my opinion, maybe because it was less the half the amount of questions for me. But don't worry, it's not bad. 

I took the practical today. It's unnerving to to look at those practical check off sheets. There are so many things, and it freaks you out. I looked them over a couple of times before I went, but I didn't even think about those sheets in the stations. I just said to myself, do what you'd normally do, you know this, you learned it. And I passed the first time, and didn't require any retakes. I can't guarantee the same results for you, but that was my experience. At the risk of being totally disagreed with, I would almost argue against looking those sheets over right before and during the practical. Just go in there and do what you know how to do. You'll do great.

Where I'm from, people don't take the registry. It's not required, and most people don't find it worthwhile. I personally just wanted it. Anyways, just sharing the info...


----------



## mikethemedic (Oct 11, 2009)

*Nremt*

How much does it cost to take the NREMT-P test?


----------



## rhan101277 (Oct 11, 2009)

I think it is $110 paid with crisp lightly ironed bills.


----------



## doc61109 (Oct 11, 2009)

The Written Portion is $110.00, National registry does not have a fee for the practical exam, HOWEVER,.. there may be a site fee that is charged by the place you take it at. I paid $75.00 to AKRON city hospital for my practical. some places charge more


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 11, 2009)

I paid $200.00 for the pratical exam.  There was a $25 fee for each station that you had to retake, paid for with cash on the spot before they let you retake it.  (insult to injury so to speak ^_^)


----------



## emt_noob18 (Oct 11, 2009)

im still in school, but they included the cost of it in my tuition and i think the total was $140


----------

